# moving to America



## matvrix (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,
What are the visa requirements for an Australian citizen moving to America and having a partner who has a green card? 
Could my live-in partner who has a business sponsor any visa?


Please advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the stickies at the top of the America page here. 

The US doesn't normally recognize non-marriage "partnerships" for visa purposes, so chances are you'd need to find a job (so the employer could sponsor you). Just because your partner has a business doesn't mean they can sponsor a visa for a foreigner - it's an elaborate and somewhat expensive process for an employer to get permission to sponsor a visa.

There are a couple other options - but the stickies explain it better than I can.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## matvrix (Mar 20, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Check the stickies at the top of the America page here.
> 
> The US doesn't normally recognize non-marriage "partnerships" for visa purposes, so chances are you'd need to find a job (so the employer could sponsor you). Just because your partner has a business doesn't mean they can sponsor a visa for a foreigner - it's an elaborate and somewhat expensive process for an employer to get permission to sponsor a visa.
> 
> ...


This partnership is by marriage. Spouse is an Australian citizen whilst I'm a green card holder. With a running business, wondering if I could sponsor her. Immediately, she will be visiting on a visitors visa. However, need to find a long term stay option. She will not be working atleast for a year..what are the available options to convert from visitors to permanent resident ?

Will also check the stickies as you have suggested.

Cheers,
John


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

matvrix said:


> This partnership is by marriage. Spouse is an Australian citizen whilst I'm a green card holder. With a running business, wondering if I could sponsor her. Immediately, she will be visiting on a visitors visa. However, need to find a long term stay option. She will not be working atleast for a year..what are the available options to convert from visitors to permanent resident ?
> 
> Will also check the stickies as you have suggested.
> 
> ...


Visa Bulletin For April 2011
Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia - Visas
As your spouse is not planning to work - investment or if she qualifies diversity lottery. An employer can sponser employees but certain criteria has to be met; see stickies H1B or E3.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If I understand your situation correctly YOU are a US Green Card holder (ie. Permanent Resident) and your wife is an Australian citizen.

If this is correct, *and you are have not rescinded your Green Card eligibility by **moving back to Australia for longer than one year, *then as a Green Card holder you can sponsor your wife to join you in the US. I think its form I-130.

You would of course need to show that you can support her but again, if I understand correctly, you already have a business running?

Apologies if I have misunderstood your situation.

I-130, Petition for Alien Relative

Download Form I-130 (201KB PDF)
Download Instructions for Form I-130 (83KB PDF)
Download Form G-1145, E-Notification of Application/Petition Acceptance (1KB PDF)

Purpose of Form :
For citizen or lawful permanent resident of the United States to establish the relationship to certain alien relatives who wish to immigrate to the United States.
Note: A separate form must be filed for each eligible relative. USCIS processes Form I-130, Petition for Alien Relative, as a visa number becomes available. Filing and approval of an I-130 is only the first step in helping a relative immigrate to the United States. Eligible family members must wait until there is a visa number available before they can apply for an immigrant visa or adjustment of status to a lawful permanent resident. 
Number of Pages :


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

As an LPR you can file for your wife with the 130 
the current visa wait time is 4 years ish


----------

